# I'm repairing a SS D200II for a new build



## Mangus (Jun 28, 2010)

Great forum folks, glad I found it. 

I fired up my 64 Chevy Impala yesterday from storage and realized it was time to put some power into its audio system. Here's what I got:

- SS D200 amp which has issues
- two 10" subs in an enclosure I made for the trunk
- two old 6x9s

Plan is, repair the SS D200 so it can run some news mids, 6x9s, and the 10s.
It's been awhile since Ive built a system and advice on the build, howto cap off the the freqs. to the 10s gladly accepted/wanted.

I can fix most electrical components so I applied 12 volts to the SS yesterday and it simply pops the 25 AMP glass fuse inside. Red power LED never lights. It does not pop the 5A blade fuses.
There are a few MPSA42 transistors on-board that are reading dead (open-circuit) between collector/emitter so I'll replace those.

Any ideas on where to start with the blowing fuse problem?

Thanks
Mangus


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Send it to Wade Stewart. He just started repairing those amps.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

You plan to run two 10s, a pair of coaxs and some mids off a single D200II?
That's not practical.

ace956 (Wade Stewart) may be able to offer you some repair advice if you PM him. He designed that amp.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Mangus said:


> Great forum folks, glad I found it.
> 
> I fired up my 64 Chevy Impala yesterday from storage and realized it was time to put some power into its audio system. Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


I repaired a D200II a while ago and I had to install a new toroid core. The original one was cracked which caused high current draw from the start. The core must be unwrapped, turns counted and rewrapped around a new core. I used one out of another amplifier (I think it was a Rockford 4600x), but you can use just about any medium/high permeability ferrite core of the same size. 

I probably have one if you determine this is the issue.


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mangus said:


> Great forum folks, glad I found it.
> 
> I fired up my 64 Chevy Impala yesterday from storage and realized it was time to put some power into its audio system. Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


Mangus,
Hello, I am wade stewart I can repair your 200. My minimum is $60.00 with a limit of $120.00. That includes return freight. If you are interested contact me.


----------



## ace956 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mangus said:


> Great forum folks, glad I found it.
> 
> I fired up my 64 Chevy Impala yesterday from storage and realized it was time to put some power into its audio system. Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


Mangus
If you need any information about repairing your D200 I will answer any questions you might have or do anything i can to help you.
ace956


----------

